# HP-Gestaltungsproblem



## bluemoon (19. April 2003)

Hi @ll,

hab da ein kleines/mittelschweres Prob.
Muss dazusagen bin noch nicht so technisch versiert.. was html & co. betrifft.

Zu meinen Prob:
Also so soll das ganze in etwas aussehen...

+-------------------------------------+
I................logo.................I
+-------------------------------------+
I.nav1.I........content........I.nav2.I
I......I.......................I......I
I......I.......................I......I
I......I.......................I......I
+-------------------------------------+
I..............lauftext...............I
+-------------------------------------+

Die komplette Seite soll mittig sein, eine feste Breite haben (760px),
variable Höhe (100%) & (das wichtigste/kniffeligste) "nur" der Content sollte scrollbar sein ; so dass logo, die navs und der lauftext komplett im Bilde bleiben 

Ich war zwar schon kurz davor das mit Ebenen hinzubekommen; doch das wäre nur optimal gelaufen wenn die Seite linksbündig ist. Da man ja die Ebenen positionieren muss; aber bei mittigausgelegter Seite und unterschiedlicher Auflösung ändert sich ja auch die Position der Ebene.. blabla.

Intressant wäre nun wir ihr das ganze bewerkstelligen würdet.
Ach und noch als kleine Extrafrage: Wie gestalte ich die Site am besten, dass spätere Änderungen auch von Personen die noch weniger technisch versiert sind, gemacht werden können ???

Vielen Dank !

gruss
bluemoon


----------



## bruderherz (19. April 2003)

versuchs am besten mal mit iframes -> http://www.selfhtml.net/html/frames/eingebettete.htm


----------



## bluemoon (19. April 2003)

kool 

danke schön bruderherz, werd es gleich mal testen 

gruss
bluemoon


----------



## Flo<H> (19. April 2003)

Zum Zentrieren hatten wir mal einen sehr nützlichen Thread:
Hier


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (20. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bluemoon _
> *Hi @ll,
> 
> +-------------------------------------+
> ...



Hallo 

wenn du deine Skizze in [ code ]tags setzt, wirds übersichtlicher 


```
+-------------------------------------+
I................logo.................I
+-------------------------------------+
I.nav1.I........content........I.nav2.I
I......I.......................I......I
I......I.......................I......I
I......I.......................I......I
+-------------------------------------+
I..............lauftext...............I
+-------------------------------------+
```

ansonsten sind wie bruderherz gesagt hat Iframes das Mittel der Wahl - aber auch mit ebenen sollte es gut funktionieren (overflow:scroll) - einfach mal der CSS Sektion auf http://www.selfhtml.net durchstöbern...


ciao


----------



## bruderherz (21. April 2003)

hmm...mit layer würds auch gehn, aber wieso layer wenn auch iframes gehn bzw. wieso javascript wenn auch html geht? und ich würd auch mal sagen dass iframes vorteilhafter sind.


----------



## Flo<H> (21. April 2003)

> hmm...mit layer würds auch gehn, aber wieso layer wenn auch iframes gehn bzw. wieso javascript wenn auch html geht? und ich würd auch mal sagen dass iframes vorteilhafter sind.



Ich denke dass ist jedem selber überlassen was er verwendet. Aber ich finde der Vergleich Layer/IFrame mit JScript/HTML hinkt ein wenig:


JScript hat den Nachteil dass es im Browser deaktiviert werden kann, aber Layer sind Teil vom HTML und somit sollte jeder Browser damit auskommen.


----------



## SilentWarrior (21. April 2003)

[OFFTOPIC] flo, ich nehm mal an deine sig ist ein zitat. kannst du mir echt bitte sagen von wem? wäre voll lieb [/OFFTOPIC]


----------



## bruderherz (21. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Flo[H] _
> *Ich denke dass ist jedem selber überlassen was er verwendet. Aber ich finde der Vergleich Layer/IFrame mit JScript/HTML hinkt ein wenig:
> 
> 
> JScript hat den Nachteil dass es im Browser deaktiviert werden kann, aber Layer sind Teil vom HTML und somit sollte jeder Browser damit auskommen. *



na ja, man kann layer auch ohne jscript/dhtml verwenden, aber ohne sind iframes schon viel besser und man kann viel mehr damit machen.


----------



## bluemoon (22. April 2003)

Hehe,
also hmm will mich an dem Glaubenskrieg nicht beteiligen...
denke aber in meinem Fall ist iframe, die elegantere Lösung; wissen tue ich das aber nicht.
Danke für eure Hilfe; und werde beim nächsten Mal html nutzen 

gruss
bluemoon


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (22. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SilentWarrior _
> *[OFFTOPIC] flo, ich nehm mal an deine sig ist ein zitat. kannst du mir echt bitte sagen von wem? wäre voll lieb [/OFFTOPIC] *



Laut Google ist es von einem Herrn "Oliver Fuchs" aber ohne Gewähr...

ciao

//src: http://www.hergen-siefken.de/zit_allg.html


----------



## bruderherz (22. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bluemoon _
> und werde beim nächsten Mal html nutzen



ähm, iframes sind html


----------



## bluemoon (22. April 2003)

@ bruderherz:

meinte wegen der skizze..


----------



## Flo<H> (22. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von crono _
> *Laut Google ist es von einem Herrn "Oliver Fuchs" aber ohne Gewähr...
> 
> ciao
> ...



Wie ich schon in ner PM geschrieben habe, weiß ich leider nicht mehr von wem es ist. Hab mich auch mal mit google auf die Suche gemacht und hab auch den Oliver Fuchs gefunden... Aber sicher weiß ichs nicht mehr...


----------

